# capsule



## prowler (Aug 7, 2011)

After getting back into a capsule mindset again and some time to waste, why not share Nakatas awesome work on GBAtemp?
capsule are Japanese but some of their songs are in English so before you go on a Japanese hate campaign, give them a listen.
Their style is also different from album to album, so if one album is not your taste give another one a listen.
If we do actually have some capsule fans on this forum other than me, Goli and PG, don't go mad if I've missed out some noticeable songs, just listing songs I think people would find good.
they have more albums than this but it's way different pre-Flash Back
ON WITH THE SONGS.






Spoiler: Sugarless GiRL (2007)



lolNSFW album art so the image isn't the album art.
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x6UurRhIgD0[/youtube]
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rklo-xWxkL4[/youtube]








Spoiler: More! More! More! (2008)



[youtube]http://youtu.be/viycVSrrCXk[/youtube][youtube]http://youtu.be/XVtSuw0kTvI[/youtube]
MWAH MWAH MWAH?








Spoiler



[titleLAYER (2010)][youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9uI3CsXIE2A[/youtube]
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VJKf_-1tF30[/youtube]
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OFCZJmsmyxo[/youtube]








Spoiler: World of Fantasy (2011)



[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W4h8m74pyC8[/youtube]
World of Fantasy is the only one on YouTube since they mass-copyright'd everything about this album. They're up on Soundcloud though
PRIME TIME - http://soundcloud.com/heyhihello/capsule-world-of-fantasy-2
WHAT iS LOVE - http://soundcloud.com/heyhihello/capsule-keep-hope-alive-1/ (ignore the URL)


----------



## Slyakin (Aug 7, 2011)

YES

I love capsule so much.

Jumper is pretty good.


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 7, 2011)

One word: Gross.


----------



## prowler (Aug 7, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> One word: Gross.


Haters gunna hate.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 7, 2011)

Hell yeah.


----------



## Youkai (Aug 7, 2011)

hmm well dunno why someone would flame japanese songs ... 

i have 99% japanese songs and the other percent is shared between german and english
but well not really my type of music.



http://youtu.be/kMIP6F__u-U 

^^


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 7, 2011)

Sounds pretty good!


----------



## MSaki (Aug 8, 2011)

prowler_ said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yah so ignore them as it seems like a pretty good topic


----------



## machomuu (Aug 8, 2011)

So Capsule's a music group?


----------



## bnwchbammer (Aug 9, 2011)

Went to a concert (well music fest) this weekend. One of the people playing there had one of Capsule's vids playing in the background. Believe the one in your avatar.


----------



## prowler (Aug 9, 2011)

machomuu said:
			
		

> So Capsule's a music group?Pretty much.
> It's just Nakata doing whatever he feels like and Koshiko randomly coming in.QUOTE(bnwchbammer @ Aug 9 2011, 05:53 AM) Went to a concert (well music fest) this weekend. One of the people playing there had one of Capsule's vids playing in the background. Believe the one in your avatar.


Not capsule but Nakata produced the song. PONPON.


----------



## ShinyJellicent12 (Aug 9, 2011)

I forgot that capsule wasn't just one person.
---
I like Jumper, Edit, and Starry Sky.


----------



## rof1 (Oct 17, 2011)

prowler_ said:


> QUOTE(machomuu @ Aug 8 2011, 08:22 PM)
> So Capsule's a music group?
> 
> Pretty much.
> ...


Not Koshiko, her name is Toshiko.

Would like to share some PVs as well (Music Videos in japanese):



Spoiler



World of Fantasy [PV]: http://www.mediafire...z23mmz3d917sd4d

Prime Time (Live at Japan Rock Festival 2011): http://www.multiupload.com/504385T1EY

Perfume no Okite (Perfume’s Law) (Music by capsule)
Although this is from a Perfume Live Show, and Mr. Nakata produces all Perfume’s music, this is an unmistakeable capsule track, which is also stated in the intro: Music by capsule. http://www.fileserve.com/file/BCw2z2r/Perfume_nkite_(Perfume's_Law).mkv


----------



## prowler (Oct 17, 2011)

I know her name is Toshiko.

Toshiko Koshijima = Koshiko.(こしこ).

Also I'm pretty sure the video downloads can't be linked here, they're all up on YouTube anyway.


----------



## smile72 (Oct 22, 2011)

I love capsule, they're awesome!


----------

